# Va Beach Campgrounds



## JEFFNROA (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey all

We are heading to Va Beach next month and was wondering if anyone can recommend a good campground. Don't need alot of activities in the park since we are planning to spend most time at the beach and would like to run up to Williamsburg.

Any recommendations?

Thanks


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

There was an easter rally in Va Beach a couple of years ago. I think it was at Va Beach Travel Park. It is a nice park but under the flight path of a naval base's fighter jets. You can't sit and talk without having to stop and wait for the jets to pass over. VERY annoying.
There is another campground accross the road wich I think is a KOA. I can't imagine the nise being any different there. These campgrounds were on GEneral Booth Blvd I believe.
Bob


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

We spent a week earlier this month at First Landing SP. It is right on the beach. They have electric/water; no sewer. Also, some of the sites can be a little small. But overall, we liked it, and had a great time.

Here was our site (G-40)...









Bob


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

The GF and I spent a week at the Holiday Travel Lodge RV last summer. Their super sites are awesome, from my experience. They have free parking for RVers a block from the beach. We are thinking about going back this summer.

Visit My Website

Visit My Website


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 14, 2008)

http://picasaweb.google.com/thedevito3/Cam...558853904181346

(still learning how to post pics)


----------



## russk42 (Sep 10, 2007)

weve been to the KOA---slightly cramped, but generally clean. The "holiday Trav-L park" looks nice, and they have a private parking area at the beach---beach is a couple miles from both. 
We lived in VA Beach for a time, and the jets can be loud; but the frequency of jet fly-bys depends on many factors: carrier deployments, training schedules, weather, etc... You might stay a week, and see only a few jets. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

We stayed at each of those many years ago. I recall the noise more at the Travel Park but I think it was during the first Gulf War and they were very active. Both were nice parks.


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I highly agree with the suggestions of Holiday Trav-L Park on General Booth Blvd. We go here several times a year from early spring well into October, we are planning on a trip the second weekend in July. 
The super sites are HUGE and the remainder of the sites are comfortable. We like going towards the back of the park away from the pool/game room. 
They did have a fire in the laundry/cafe in mid June, I am not sure what they have done to fix the laundry needs but they group that runs this campground does a great job keeping the place up.

MK


----------

